# Jefferson Memorial pt 2



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2018)

1




2
[url=https://flic.kr/p/25SzdSJ]
	


3
[url=https://flic.kr/p/239b5XY]
	


4
[url=https://flic.kr/p/HLdsbj]
	


5
[url=https://flic.kr/p/25U8adi]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## snowbear (Apr 8, 2018)

Great work.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 8, 2018)

Really love the first one--it's a classic of that Monument.  Well done.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 8, 2018)

The Cherry Blossoms are perfect!


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 8, 2018)

4th image! Kudos to it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2018)

JoeW said:


> Really love the first one--it's a classic of that Monument.  Well done.



Thanks Joe. 



Peeb said:


> The Cherry Blossoms are perfect!



They were beautiful, I ended up down at the Tidal Basin 3 times over the weekend. Got a bit of different weather each time.  



DSP121 said:


> 4th image! Kudos to it.



Thanks!


----------



## waday (Apr 9, 2018)

Gorgeous! Love #5 and 2!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 9, 2018)

1 & 4 are my picks. Very nice set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 9, 2018)

Very nice set of images..............


----------



## Braineack (Apr 9, 2018)

another great set!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)

Great set. I like the black and wh...... wait. Black and White? .... Who are you and what have you done with the _real_ Square Peg?!?!

Juuuust kidding. Great set!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2018)

waday said:


> Gorgeous! Love #5 and 2!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1 & 4 are my picks. Very nice set.





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set of images..............





Braineack said:


> another great set!





zulu42 said:


> Great set. I like the black and wh...... wait. Black and White? .... Who are you and what have you done with the _real_ Square Peg?!?!
> 
> Juuuust kidding. Great set!



Thanks All!  @zulu42  very funny.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 9, 2018)

Cracking set of photos, love them all but my favourite is the 1st one.  Just goes to show how good the X-T2 is at such a iso of 12800.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Cracking set of photos, love them all but my favourite is the 1st one.  Just goes to show how good the X-T2 is at such a iso of 12800.



Thanks!  Other than portraits, I don't hesitate to shoot at 12,800 on the XT2.  I processed that one on my iPad using Affinity Photo app which has a decent Noise Reduction filter.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 9, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that post-card effect in the last one!


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 9, 2018)

Was the first one (of Tom) shot on Friday or Saturday?

I'm glad to see what you did with the B&W shot (2nd shot).  I was wondering how the Saturday shots might look in B&W and this proves it really works well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 9, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> Was the first one (of Tom) shot on Friday or Saturday?
> 
> I'm glad to see what you did with the B&W shot (2nd shot).  I was wondering how the Saturday shots might look in B&W and this proves it really works well.



That one is from Saturday as is the other b&w.  The last 3 (in color) are from Friday.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 11, 2018)

What time do you have to get to Jefferson Memorial to get so few people in it?! 
Those are really great shots.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 11, 2018)

we were there at like 6:30am... on cold raining morning.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 11, 2018)

NancyMoranG said:


> What time do you have to get to Jefferson Memorial to get so few people in it?!
> Those are really great shots.





Braineack said:


> we were there at like 6:30am... on cold raining morning.



My memory and my exif data says we got to Jefferson just before 8am on Saturday and that was the same time I was there with my cousins on Friday. 

There were some people in a few of these that I got rid of in post as they were distracting but not many - it was relatively uncrowded compared to at Lincoln later in the day.  I left the 2 people in the first photo to show the size of Tom and in the one on the steps there is a couple posing in the very top left of the steps that I left there.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 11, 2018)

cheater!


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2018)

The whole set is strong.   I especially like #s 2, 4 and 5.  Good stuff!


----------



## Tony744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Great images!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 14, 2018)

Love the set!  If I had to pick, the 5th one because it is a different view than the usual.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 14, 2018)

terri said:


> The whole set is strong.   I especially like #s 2, 4 and 5.  Good stuff!





Tony744 said:


> Great images!





CherylL said:


> Love the set!  If I had to pick, the 5th one because it is a different view than the usual.



Thanks All!  I appreciate your taking the t9me to comment!


----------



## JoeW (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, we appreciate you taking the time to post!


----------

